# wiper motor



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

does my WW motor spin in circles when power is applied or is it a back and forth motion?
What im getting at is can I mount it to the wiper mechanism wrong?
thanks as always


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

Topkat said:


> does my WW motor spin in circles when power is applied or is it a back and forth motion?
> What im getting at is can I mount it to the wiper mechanism wrong?
> thanks as always


circles


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

Always wondered, what is it that makes the wiper blades go to their stowed position once the switch is turned off?
thanks


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

The motor should have the 'park' built in, if it has one.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

you need to make sure its "parked" before you attatch the mechanism and the arms.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:agree also make sure the wipers are in the proper down position and the motor is oriented correctly ....3 bolts hold it on and it is possible to get it wrong. Eric


----------

